# What are LA drivers making on average per week?



## Cascraig818 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm yet to break 1k in one week, just wondering what other drivers in my area are making on average driving around 50 hours a week?


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

I've seen top drivers post Uber select earnings over 2k+ per week. That's before any expenses, but Fuberx maybe 1k on a good week? Lyft you can hit roughly 1500 a week getting your commission back and tips. Lyft demand is lower, but higher rates, less wear n tear.


----------



## Dan Mac (Nov 1, 2015)

I find it difficult to believe Select drivers make over $2k or even $1k per week in LA. To generate this kind of money the driver needs to generate $285-ish a day for 7-days. In my opinion, there just isn't enough profitable hours in a week to make that kind of money with Select pricing. Not to mention sitting in traffic empty in-beteen rides during high demand hours. 

I say, you are lucky to Net $500 a week driving Select in the LA market. Look back at other posts. As I was typing $500 I remembered all the folks sharing how they only make $10 an hour after expenses. 

Good luck.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan Mac said:


> I find it difficult to believe Select drivers make over $2k or even $1k per week in LA. To generate this kind of money the driver needs to generate $285-ish a day for 7-days. In my opinion, there just isn't enough profitable hours in a week to make that kind of money with Select pricing. Not to mention sitting in traffic empty in-beteen rides during high demand hours.
> 
> I say, you are lucky to Net $500 a week driving Select in the LA market. Look back at other posts. As I was typing $500 I remembered all the folks sharing how they only make $10 an hour after expenses.
> 
> Good luck.


I have screen shots of different earnings, top drivers can make up to 2k especially with select, from what Ive seen in other posts from people. I personally have a hard time hitting 2k with Lyft, but I can hit around 1800 on a good week. average 1400 with all my commission back 60 hours a week. There are enough profitable hours, if you treat this like a real job and work only good hours. The saturation has become more and more, but this doesn't seem to matter when working busy hours or hours where people are sleeping or partying.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

melxjr said:


> I have screen shots of different earnings, top drivers can make up to 2k especially with select, from what Ive seen in other posts from people. I personally have a hard time hitting 2k with Lyft, but I can hit around 1800 on a good week. average 1400 with all my commission back 60 hours a week. There are enough profitable hours, if you treat this like a real job and work only good hours. The saturation has become more and more, but this doesn't seem to matter when working busy hours or hours where people are sleeping or partying.


is this a joke?


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> is this a joke?


Which part did you think was the most funny? Yah this job isn't for everyone I suppose.


----------



## Bpm (Nov 12, 2015)

in florida tampa we are making 10 per hour by the end of the week ,not interested in driving anymore


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Which part did you think was the most funny? Yah this job isn't for everyone I suppose.


1500 a week.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

Here's what I make in San Francisco on Lyft. Note that I drive about 10-13 hours on Thursday, Fridays, Saturdays, and 8 on Wednesday/Sundays. I try to never drive Monday/Wednesdays.

I love chatting, being a better driver than others, and music, so I don't mind driving 12+ hours a day.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Dan Mac said:


> I find it difficult to believe Select drivers make over $2k or even $1k per week in LA. To generate this kind of money the driver needs to generate $285-ish a day for 7-days. In my opinion, there just isn't enough profitable hours in a week to make that kind of money with Select pricing. Not to mention sitting in traffic empty in-beteen rides during high demand hours.
> 
> I say, you are lucky to Net $500 a week driving Select in the LA market. Look back at other posts. As I was typing $500 I remembered all the folks sharing how they only make $10 an hour after expenses.
> 
> Good luck.


Just look at L.A. posts. I drive select. I only do it cuz I don't have a real job now. I am not new, I know good spots. I've been doing Uber since m December 27, 2014. March and April were really good months, if you worked insane hours you could gross a $1,000 a week. Gross I mean after gas but not other maintnance expesnes. Then Uber started hirong like crazy ad the buble burst. Right now I have daya when I'm on the road for 12 hours and I bring home $30. Not $30 per hour, $30 for a whole day, NOT after gas. Today my gross was $25, after 6 hours I went home. Saturday, should be a busy day, right? $25 for six hours minus gas. Well, not a lot of gas used, but does it matter? I got fed fes up and went home. There's no guarantee that I would make anything even if I waited till bars closed. There are more Uber selects in L.A. than Uber X. I am selling my car and getting some used piece a junk that I can do X with until I find a real job.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Just look at L.A. posts. I drive select. I only do it cuz I don't have a real job now. I am not new, I know good spots. I've been doing Uber since m December 27, 2014. March and April were really good months, if you worked insane hours you could gross a $1,000 a week. Gross I mean after gas but not other maintnance expesnes. Then Uber started hirong like crazy ad the buble burst. Right now I have daya when I'm on the road for 12 hours and I bring home $30. Not $30 per hour, $30 for a whole day, NOT after gas. Today my gross was $25, after 6 hours I went home. Saturday, should be a busy day, right? $25 for six hours minus gas. Well, not a lot of gas used, but does it matter? I got fed fes up and went home. There's no guarantee that I would make anything even if I waited till bars closed. There are more Uber selects in L.A. than Uber X. I am selling my car and getting some used piece a junk that I can do X with until I find a real job.


Here's a nice example, before anyone accuses me of lying:


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

My roommate drives select and he averages about $1000/week (drives about 40-50hrs). I drive X and average about $300/net (I drive about 25-30hrs, mostly weekend nights and few random weekdays)


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Today I averaged about $1.30 per hour. No pic posted cuz I am on my tabled now but if someone really wants me to then I will grab my phone and post the screen shot.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

billybengal said:


> Today I averaged about $1.30 per hour. No pic posted cuz I am on my tabled now but if someone really wants me to then I will grab my phone and post the screen shot.


What is Uber app doing on your phone? Free up some precious space on the phone and have some mercy on yourself. I'm sorry but I don't know what else to tell u.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Digits said:


> What is Uber app doing on your phone? Free up some precious space on the phone and have some mercy on yourself. I'm sorry but I don't know what else to tell u.


Today I spent my time wisely, no wasted gas, no Uber, instead searching for a real job, found two, applied for both.


----------



## JustJoe (Dec 1, 2015)

I drive primarily in San Francisco and San Jose, but I took a trip down south to LA and drove a day around the city (used to live there so I know the layout). I was online for 7-8 hours and had trips that took me from Burbank all the way to Marina del Rey. $55. A few trips were quick ones that paid out $3-4. I was surprised that there is no base fare on trips like we have up north. Also, the inability to work LAX is a huge disadvantage because there are passengers that would normally take Uber or Lyft and instead they are getting into an overpriced cab. Also, the market is oversaturated with TNC vehicles. I lost count of the other TNC drivers with empty back seats.

Trust me, when LAX and the TNC companies finally are set to open up for us you're in for a treat. I will usually work SFO 2-3 days a week and if I really put effort into it I could get $200-250/day with UberX. Instead, I usually go offline after a SFO ride because I don't know the city that well yet AND I drive stick and I hate all of the hills.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

melxjr said:


> I've seen top drivers post Uber select earnings over 2k+ per week. That's before any expenses, but Fuberx maybe 1k on a good week? Lyft you can hit roughly 1500 a week getting your commission back and tips. Lyft demand is lower, but higher rates, less wear n tear.


$2K per week? That's only those who work under 10 hours a week.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

JustJoe said:


> I drive primarily in San Francisco and San Jose, but I took a trip down south to LA and drove a day around the city (used to live there so I know the layout). I was online for 7-8 hours and had trips that took me from Burbank all the way to Marina del Rey. $55. A few trips were quick ones that paid out $3-4. I was surprised that there is no base fare on trips like we have up north. Also, the inability to work LAX is a huge disadvantage because there are passengers that would normally take Uber or Lyft and instead they are getting into an overpriced cab. Also, the market is oversaturated with TNC vehicles. I lost count of the other TNC drivers with empty back seats.
> 
> Trust me, when LAX and the TNC companies finally are set to open up for us you're in for a treat. I will usually work SFO 2-3 days a week and if I really put effort into it I could get $200-250/day with UberX. Instead, I usually go offline after a SFO ride because I don't know the city that well yet AND I drive stick and I hate all of the hills.


I see Uber braines washed you already. It's ok, they're good at that. Well, let me bring you back into reality. Cabs are NOT overpriced. Uber and Lyft are UNDERPRICED. I know it will be hard to understand but who knows, maybe someday you will.


----------



## Barnaby (Dec 17, 2015)

Working last 3 days in OC 5 hours per day (10 pm- 3 am) $125 per day gross. After gas, calculating depreciation, maintenance cost amortized ($225), net is $150 = $10 per hr.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

its about $10 - $18 per hour on average (after subtracting cost of gas). Now just figure how many hours you work and multiply it. Oddly enough, it averages a bit higher if you tend to work longer hours. Just have to stay awake.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

I love IHeartuber. You think your only expense is gas. Uber loves guys like you. Barnaby has a more realistic view on maintenance. Those tires, brakes, car washes, transmission flush & filles, radiator flush and fills, timing belt and water pump. Yup they are all free. Depreciation. It cost approx 40 cents a mile to drive rideshare. 40 cents for every mile whether it is to pick up the pax, drive him to his destination and back to an active area. Mileage when you stop minus mileage when you begin. 

Yes depreciation and all maintenance is covered in per mile expense. And no your siyuation does not exclude any of it.


----------

